

The Crisis in Non-Fiction Publishing - samclemens
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/jun/26/is-there-a-crisis-in-high-calibre-non-fiction-publishing-sam-leith

======
davidgerard
The Daily Mash summed up Gladwell's market: family of nerds, not nerds
themselves.

[http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/arts-
entertainment/nerds-...](http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/arts-
entertainment/nerds-fear-malcolm-gladwell-book-for-christmas-2013101880478)

